# [Spell Compendium] Ebon Eyes



## ClemLOR (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi. 

This spell drives me crazy: *Ebon Eyes* - ass 1, cle 1, sor/wiz 1:



> The subject of this spell gains the ability to see normally in natural and magical darkness, although it does not otherwise improve the subject's ability to see in natural dark or shadowy conditions.



*wtf?!?!?* You see normally and you get no improvement to see in natural dark? So you don't see anything at all, although you use *Ebon Eyes* that should make you see normally?!?!?!







> The subject ignores the miss chance due to lack of illumination other than total darkness.



And What about the other mali like loss of Dex bonus, half Speed, -2 on AC etc.blabla???







> While the spell is in effect, a jet-black film covers the subject's eyes, a visueal effect that gives the spell its name.



Cool trick not to be seen by those which you face in total darkness. Pimp your eyes! 

Thanks for any help on this matter: *What exactly does this spell? And how does it relate to the spell Darkvision?*

Greetings
ClemLOR


----------



## aboyd (Oct 23, 2008)

The spell description is broken, and there isn't enough there to glean what the intentions were.  It may be that they intended it to counter partial darkness but not total (hence the text about "other than total darkness").  But the text as-is does say it counters darkness in general.  As-is, it is also better than Darkvision, in that it counters magical darkness as well.  However, it lasts for a shorter period.

Personally, because the text is so horrible, I'm ruling it out of my games until someone clarifies it in a way that makes good sense.


----------



## CsonTep (Oct 23, 2008)

We had a problem with this spell also, but we were able to find the original printed version (can't remeber if it was in a Dragon or one of the Complete books) which only eliminated the miss chance for concealment from darkness.


----------



## frankthedm (Oct 23, 2008)

ClemLOR said:


> *wtf?!?!?* You see normally and you get no improvement to see in natural dark? So you don't see anything at all, although you use *Ebon Eyes* that should make you see normally?!?!?!



Relax, the wording is peculiar, but the text is just making sure it was clear the spell did not add it's range or otherwise improve a creature's preexisting *darkvision* or *see in darkness* ability.


----------



## ClemLOR (Oct 23, 2008)

frankthedm said:


> Relax, the wording is peculiar, but the text is just making sure it was clear the spell did not add it's range or otherwise improve a creature's preexisting *darkvision* or *see in darkness* ability.




RELAX?!?!? WOULD YOU SAY THAT *I AM NOT RELAXED*?!?!?!? 

No, this spell killed my nerves a couple of days ago. I had a major discussion with one of my players about it ... He thought this spell would enhance the ability to see in nat/mag darkness like there were none ... It was an exhausting and time-consuming discussion. In the end I won and was able to partially convince my player. 

Yes, I understand this 4$$-spell as you guys and others on other forums tell me it would be ...  It only eliminates this miss-chance in total darkness and my nerves - nothing else. 

Thank you for your help. 

Greetings
ClemLOR


----------



## calighis (Oct 23, 2008)

CsonTep said:


> We had a problem with this spell also, but we were able to find the original printed version (can't remeber if it was in a Dragon or one of the Complete books) which only eliminated the miss chance for concealment from darkness.




Ok but so no miss chance from concealment. What about having to guess which space the opponent is in?


----------



## aboyd (Oct 23, 2008)

CsonTep said:


> We had a problem with this spell also, but we were able to find the original printed version (can't remeber if it was in a Dragon or one of the Complete books) which only eliminated the miss chance for concealment from darkness.



Dragon Magazine #322.  I don't have a copy, so I'm not sure what the original wording looked like.  I'm starting to get the feeling that all this spell was intended to do was to give bad guys the ability to sneak attack from the shadows (per RAW, you cannot sneak attack if someone has even partial miss chance, thus killing off the standard thugs-in-a-dark-alley concept, and thus restored by this spell, maybe).


----------



## calighis (Oct 23, 2008)

This is just some of the worst and most contradictory wording I have ever seen in a spell.


----------



## Starbuck_II (Oct 23, 2008)

ClemLOR said:


> Hi.
> 
> This spell drives me crazy: *Ebon Eyes* - ass 1, cle 1, sor/wiz 1:
> 
> ...




What does it do?
It lets you see in magical darkness as if there wasn't magical darkness.

Example, I'm in a Dark room holding a torch (to see). A Drow cast Darkness of a rock and throws it at my feet.

Normally, I'd be unable to see much (other than shadowy illumination) but I see just as well as if I had a torch due to Ebon Eyes.

If you cast Darkvision: you see perfectly in the dark. Combined you see through Darkness spell and pretend it wasn't there.

You don't have the 20% miss chance Shadowy illumination normally applies to your attacks (magocal or otherwise).

So the Drow is having trouble hitting you, but hoping you will too. You won't and he will regret that mistake.

So Pros:
no miss chance from Shadow illumination (Darkness spell ghives you this)
You can see as if Darkness spell not present (torches still give off their light but can't see it normally)

Cons:
Doesn't help if room still dark (if no have darkvision).


----------



## ClemLOR (Oct 23, 2008)

Greetings. 

Starbuck II, I tend to isagree. Your explanation sounds reasonable on first sight. But that would mean, too, that Ebon Eyes would be much more powerfull then the spell Darkvission. Directly compared: 

- Ebon Eyes is a spell level 1 and Darkvision a spell level 2 spell; 
- Ebon Eyes would neglect the effects on darkness (natural and magical) while Darkvision only bypasses natural darkness; 
- the way you explain the spell Ebon Eyes it sounds as if Ebon Eyes would simply remove all negative effects due to darkness ... 

This feels wrong; this cannot be. A first level spell being by far more effective then a second level spell ...

Correct me, when I got your words wrong. 

Greetings
ClemLOR


----------



## Starbuck_II (Oct 23, 2008)

ClemLOR said:


> Greetings.
> 
> Starbuck II, I tend to isagree. Your explanation sounds reasonable on first sight. But that would mean, too, that Ebon Eyes would be much more powerfull then the spell Darkvission. Directly compared:
> 
> ...




Wait, did I ever say Ebon eyes removed all natural darkness penalties?

It does remove the penalties of miss chance from shadowy illumination due to natural and magical darkness (otherise known as 1/2 darkness also caused by spell Darkness).
Candles release 1/2 darkness (that is my term for Shadow illumination) too (they gie light up to X feet and then shadow lillumination after X feet in area)

But this line: "total darkness" shows it doesn't stop full darkness.

You can always see in 1/2 darkness. Only full darkness blocks vision. Both cause penalties due to miss chance though.
Combined it stops all darkness (natural and magical).


----------



## ClemLOR (Oct 23, 2008)

Starbuck_II said:


> Wait, did I ever say Ebon eyes removed all natural darkness penalties?
> 
> It does remove the penalties of miss chance from shadowy illumination due to natural and magical darkness (otherise known as 1/2 darkness also caused by spell Darkness).
> Candles release 1/2 darkness (that is my term for Shadow illumination) too (they gie light up to X feet and then shadow lillumination after X feet in area)
> ...




Ah, yes. OK. Thank you. Now I get your point.


----------



## aboyd (Nov 4, 2008)

Sorry to pull this out of it's week-old grave, but I've written up a clarification to the spell that I think honors the original text, as well as balances it with the Darkvision spell.  Would you all please let me know if I've stumbled upon a good clarification?  Or have I made it sucky?



			
				aboyd's revision said:
			
		

> The Ebon Eyes spell simply makes the beneficiary see shadowy illumination as if it were brightly lit.  This even works with spells that cause low-light conditions, such as Darkness.  This does not stack with nor otherwise extend/double normal low-light vision ranges.
> 
> This is different from the "Low-Light Vision" spell (and natural low-light vision itself) because that type of vision does not upgrade any existing lighting -- it merely increases the distance to see well.  So someone with low-light vision in an area of shadowy illumination does not see it as brightly lit; they see it as shadowy.  It is only when a bright light source (such as a torch) is introduced that low-light vision kicks in, increasing the distance they can see well.  However, with Ebon Eyes, a person in an area of shadowy illumination sees as if it were daylight, which removes the miss chance that low-light conditions normally cause in combat.  Since sneak attacks are normally not allowed if there is a miss chance, this opens up the "thug in a dark alley" scenario for rogues.
> 
> ...


----------



## ClemLOR (Nov 16, 2008)

Hello, folks, 
hello, aboyd.

Thank you very much. I myself had some tough november weeks behind me. Sry for reacting that late about your posting. 

Your clarification helps a lot. I am very glad to understand this spell now. Your explanation confirms what I thought about this spell anyway - that it is this small little extra bonus for assassins and rogues and "dark alleys".  

Enjoy D&D, cya next time. 

Greetings
ClemLOR


----------

